# 100ANDRO.EXE



## Athena12 (Jun 19, 2007)

This programme has recently appeared on my Sony Xperia and my photos and videos are being stored there instead of in my Album programme; I do not know where it came from. 

When I now use Sony Companion to transfer data from my mobile to my pc, media files (photos and vids) are not picked up by the program and I have to transfer them separately. This is inconvenient - and confusing. 

Will it harm my mobile if I delete this program and how can I prevent it taking over my mobile in future? I have to say I find it a little sinister that it has appeared from nowhere - to my knowledge.

Would be grateful for any advice.


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

Is this on your phone or a laptop? 100Andro is a file folder common for most cell phone pictures to be stored in by android devices. Please give us some further details.


----------



## Athena12 (Jun 19, 2007)

Athena12 said:


> This programme has recently appeared on my Sony Xperia and my photos and videos are being stored there instead of in my Album programme; I do not know where it came from.
> 
> When I now use Sony Companion to transfer data from my mobile to my pc, media files (photos and vids) are not picked up by the program and I have to transfer them separately. This is inconvenient - and confusing.
> 
> ...





ChRoNo16 said:


> Is this on your phone or a laptop? 100Andro is a file folder common for most cell phone pictures to be stored in by android devices. Please give us some further details.


Hi ChRoNo16,
Thank you so much for your response; apologies for the delay in replying - other peoples' agendas...

This file "100ANDRO" appeared on my mobile phone, a Sony Xperia Z3, when I last backed-up; I have no knowledge of it being there previously and I have had the phone for over a year - a follow up to my previous Xperia, so I am (err, was) familiar with the programs.
I have always used Xperia Companion software to update my Xperia, which I have as a program on my p.c., supplied by Sony. Usually, when I update the phone through this program the photos and vids are automatically uploaded to the p.c. and one can select to automatically deleted from Album. However, since the last back-up I have upgraded to Windows 10 and am now wondering whether this has had any effect because Xperia Companion was in a different format and there was no apparent option to delete whilst uploading. This may just be because Sony have changed their program of course.

I have repeated the back-up process and again the pictures and vids remained on my Xperia so I deleted them via Windows and my phone is now clear, with all photos and vids backed up on my pc.
I assume this is the way I shall have to operate in future, but it is rather long-winded as opposed to having the option to delete whilst transferring; perhaps this does still exist, but I couldn't find it.

Thanks again for responding; if you're familiar with this program in its new guise (either due to Windows 10 or a Sony update) perhaps you know where the delete option is hiding!
Regards,
Athena12


----------

